# “NOT NORMAL” – MINI brand campaign



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Unconventional, high-energy campaign enters next phase

*Munich*. The new MINI brand campaign got underway in June under the already established "NOT NORMAL" claim. The global campaign conveys the brand's individual, high-energy attitude to life and highlights the strong emotional and personal connection between driver and MINI. "NOT NORMAL" focuses on MINI's strong, independent character. The campaign, which integrates the full range of MINI products, will be rolled out worldwide through all communication channels.

At the heart of the MINI brand campaign are two new *TV spots*. The emotionally-powerful "A FRIEND FOR LIFE" spot shows in a humorous way how MINI is a lifelong companion for young and old alike in all situations of life. In typical MINI style, the spot shows people in various stages of their lives who all share one thing in common: their passion for MINI. The spots have different endings: One shows former rally driver Rauno Aaltonen as an enthusiastic MINI fan.
The spot can be viewed online at: http://youtu.be/yn8fsVoNnw8

The second TV spot, "BAND OF MINI", shows four MINI drivers in different MINI models who meet at a crossroads all listening in sync to the song "I Believe In A Thing Called Love" by The Darkness. The four come together to form a MINI band with a difference. The drivers share a love of MINI, the same individual attitude to life and similar interests - in this case, the same taste in music. The final scene shows bulldog Tillman, the famous skating English bulldog, riding his skateboard.
The spot can be viewed online at: http://youtu.be/hTz718Ucrwg

The* print campaign* uses various colourful motifs with mischievous headlines to tell out-of-the-ordinary "NOT NORMAL" stories. All motifs share the same look and feel, and depict the personal bond between a MINI and its driver: for example, with the image of a MINI owner celebrating his MINI's birthday with a cake in the garage, or a MINI whose driving dynamics are a source of artistic inspiration.

The campaign will also run in all relevant online channels. Social media, in particular, will present an unconventional interpretation of the brand campaign with an exciting international kick-off. An interactive live event will launch in London on 29 July 2013: MINI will bathe the British metropolis in a new light, spotlighting Big Ben, Westminster Abbey and the Queen. Fans across the world can transform the entire city into a true NOT NORMAL place-to-be interactively and in real-time. A trip from the digital world to the real city of London awaits the MINI brand community.


----------

